# One-minute WiFi crack puts further pressure on WPA



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"In the wake of WEP's failure, WiFi Protected Access (WPA) was supposed to keep our data safe as it blasted through the ether. It still works, but researchers have now crafted several effective attacks; the newest takes only to minute to decode a short packet."
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...e-wifi-crack-puts-further-pressure-on-wpa.ars


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Bye-bye TKIP, hello WPA2 w/ AES! 

Is WPA2 w/ AES widely supported these days?

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good thing I moved to WPA2-AES some time back.  Of course, WPA still looks pretty good for most folks, and you still won't be sharing your data with anyone or your connection. This is mostly theoretical stuff at this point, since there's no practical reason to waste your time trying to do this in a real environment.


----------

